# Anyone use a Bow for Turkeys?



## Outdoorguy57 (11 mo ago)

I tried it a couple of times, while hunting from a ground blind and have mixed feelings about it.  

The first time, 2 Toms seen my decoys (2 hens and a jake) and came running from over 200 yards away. They went into full strut as soon as they reached the decoys and I shot the longer bearded of the two, from 10 yards. I was in shock as to how sweet and easy it was and thought I'd do it again the following year.

Well, the second time I was hunting in a different location and a coyote bounced in to attack my decoys. As fast as I could possibly pick up my bow, draw it and take a shot on the coyote....he was gone.  I absolutely HATE giving a free pass to a coyote and vowed to always hunt with a shotgun, after that experience.

What are your thoughts and/or experiences of hunting with a bow for turkeys?
Outdoorguy57


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

My neighbor boy is pretty good at shooting them with a bow!
















Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

It happens you can carry a concealed weapon but you cannot use to shoot any wild game with it ???? I'm not sure the point of this. I have never ran into any gangs that inhabit woods My guess to many mosquito's and even most of the dumbest criminals think "Hey I'll wait for this hunter to come out of the woods with his hunting rifle /shotgun" and ..........Chit Maybe that not a good idea besides damn mosquito's But have hunted with a bow and Love it it has it's Limitations But the thrill is enhanced with a perfect shot


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I've shot them with a bow . I really prefer gun hunting them as weird as that may sound . Generally when bow hunting you spend your time camped in a blind with decoys placed in front of the blind . Then it's a waiting game . 

I just enjoy running and gunning with a shotgun as opposed to blind hunting . 

To each his own. .


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I have taken a handful with a bow. For the amount of crap that you have to haul around for a setup it sucks the fun out of turkey hunting. If you can hunt til noon you can only really do two setups in a morning. Just give me a shotgun and let me be creative while covering ground.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Never hunted them with a bow. I’m thinking a blind wouldn’t be a must with a crossbow.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

If the incident with the coyote is what’s bothering you just remember, you weren’t coyote hunting you were turkey hunting. I’d be darned if I would risk spooking birds out of my hunting area just to shoot a coyote. It’s just a coyote and they can be hunted between other seasons. Plus during spring turkey season if it’s a female she likely has pups and why orphan a litter of pups. I don’t love coyotes but I’m not cruel either.


----------



## Outdoorguy57 (11 mo ago)

Upland said:


> It happens you can carry a concealed weapon but you cannot use to shoot any wild game with it ???? I'm not sure the point of this. I have never ran into any gangs that inhabit woods My guess to many mosquito's and even most of the dumbest criminals think "Hey I'll wait for this hunter to come out of the woods with his hunting rifle /shotgun" and ..........Chit Maybe that not a good idea besides damn mosquito's But have hunted with a bow and Love it it has it's Limitations But the thrill is enhanced with a perfect shot


It is illegal to use a CCW for hunting purposes.
However, there's no reason or law that says I can't carry both weapons.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Outdoorguy57 said:


> It is illegal to use a CCW for hunting purposes.
> However, there's no reason or law that says I can't carry both weapons.


exactly my point in humor of course It is strange that you are allowed to carry a weapon that you cannot use just like you can not use a high power rifle for deer But SMH 
*Small Game and Furbearers*

Longbow or bow: This includes compound bows and recurve bows.
Crossbow
Handgun: Any caliber.
Rifle: Any caliber.
Shotgun: 10 gauge or smaller.
Airgun


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Upland said:


> exactly my point in humor of course It is strange that you are allowed to carry a weapon that you cannot use just like you can not use a high power rifle for deer But SMH
> *Small Game and Furbearers*
> 
> Longbow or bow: This includes compound bows and recurve bows.
> ...


I always thought this was funny. Wanted to carry a 50 cal around Berlin for squirrel to see if I get any looks.


----------

